# Liquid fertilizer tips



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Looking for some liquid fertilizer tips? I read that they are cheaper. I bought a 31 gallon broadcast sprayer for pre/post so naturally I want to see if liquid fertilizer would be a smart move.

My lawn needs roughly 4-2-1

Lastly, I'm planning to overseed in areas this year. Do I need to change my approach for those areas?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Check out this channel: Allen Hayne has a ton of good tips on how to apply liquid ferts and which products are right for your lawn program.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Check out this channel: Allen Hayne has a ton of good tips on how to apply liquid ferts and which products are right for your lawn program.


Thanks! Is there a general opinion on liquid vs granular? Just looking for a couple pro and con..


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

1mjbrierley said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this channel: Allen Hayne has a ton of good tips on how to apply liquid ferts and which products are right for your lawn program.
> ...


I can tell you that I utilize both in tandem. I use liquid to spoon feed my lawn more than anything else. As far as granular I lean more toward slow release, non-burning ferts. Liquid, depending on the product, will give you fast and short lived responses. Conversely, most granulars will be a slow and longer response. Hence why I intermitttently use both. Hope this helps!


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> 1mjbrierley said:
> 
> 
> > Two9tene said:
> ...


THANKS!


----------

